# 4cyl pulling boats??



## jbanker (Jun 7, 2009)

I just recently purchased an 08 Chevy Aveo 1.4L 4cyl. Upon doing some research, there apparently is tow kits available for my model and it should be rated for 2000lbs of towing capacity. I'm getting pretty tired of carrying an inflatable boat around and want to get a small inland lake boat and a trolling motor to take on places like mogadore, ladue, and the PL's, nothing too crazy. 

Anyone have experience with smaller cars pulling boats?

thanks!

JB


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

When I was a kid, I had a Mercury Capri which was similar to a Mustang. It had a 3.0L in it. Instead of towing, I used to use roof top racks a d haul my boat around on top of it. Saved on the trailer license and maintenance. Once I got the hang of it, I could get my boat on or off by myself. You could probably get a kayak or canoe around this way as well. I'd be worried about the transmission and brakes towing a trailer with that small of vehicle. Good Luck!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

That four banged will be fine with a smaller boat.
My old 4 cyl Jeep pulled a 14ft MFG to LaDue and back just fine.


----------



## whjr15 (Jun 16, 2005)

I don't have any experience with it personally, but you'll be perfectly fine with a 12-14', as they weigh practically nothing! I'd be surprised if you could actually notice that you're towing it. Go for it! 

BUT, no matter its rating, I wouldn't tow ANYWHERE near 2000lbs in that small of a vehicle, though!!!


----------



## billorp (Aug 25, 2007)

I have a subaru forester 4 cylinder that I use to tow my 14' mirrocraft. no issues at all. I also tow my 2 4 wheelers as well.total weight with trailer is approx 1500 pounds. 2400 pound tow rating on the forester. just slow down, stay back a little farther and give yourself plenty of braking distance. use common sense and you will be fine.


----------



## jbanker (Jun 7, 2009)

awesome, thats great to hear, I'd definitely like to mount it on the roof instead of pulling it. I am kinda leaning towards one of the 10' pelican 2 seat plastic fishing boats or something similar like this.. http://www.dickssportinggoods.com/p...d=12653665&cp=4406646.4413993.4417832.4417833

obviously something alot cheaper though and and a used one. I figure a boat like that can't be too heavy, maybe 200ish pounds tops. 

thanks again for all the info!


----------



## Insco (Apr 9, 2008)

My neighbor had one of those. I dont think you would want to put it on a roof. Seemed too heavy for that.


----------



## lang99 (Mar 6, 2009)

You will be more than fine! I tow my 14ft jon boat on trailer and pop-up camper all over the place with my ford ranger 5 speed 2.3l 4 cylinder with no problems. Boat and trailer weigh around #1000 and camper is closer to#1200 loaded down. The truck is rated to tow 1500lbs. The only thing I notice is having to down shift going up big hills but other than that no problems what so ever. I did install a reese hitch, don't trust pulling with the bumper.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

I'll have to disagree to a point. The Aveo will work for a 12' trailered boat & trolling motor, but it's far from ideal. That Aveo is a unibody design, nothing like the full frame Jeep or Ranger & the Subaru has over 700 lbs on it, all making them far better tow vehicles. You will absolutely know that it's back there when pulling with that 1.4L & stopping will be affected but, if you're careful while driving you should be OK. Steep launch ramps would be scarey in my book. Make sure you keep up your maintenance with oil changes & tranny fluid since you'll be working it harder & allow considerably more stopping distance.


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

My dad had a ford focus that we towed a 16 ft with. Pyma skeeter from huntsburg. It worked just fine.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## socdad (Jul 25, 2005)

I tow my 17ft Javelin 366 (fiberglass bass boat) with a 4 cyl Chevy Colorado with no problem.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

There again a much heavier full frame vehicle that's engine is more designed for torque. Just pointing out some obvious flaws & I will always err on the side of too much tow vehicle vs too little.


----------



## whjr15 (Jun 16, 2005)

T-180 said:


> ...You will absolutely know that it's back there when pulling with that 1.4L & stopping will be affected...


If you're talking about something larger than your average 14 footer, I'll agree... But to say that the stopping will be affected by a 12 footer is absurd! 

My 12' electric-only lakes setup weighs in at a whopping 300lbs fully loaded, trailer included. It's so easy to move, that I bring the boat to my truck when hooking up! Is your stopping "affected" when you have a couple buddies (or just one large one! ) riding with you?!

Also, steep launches would actually scare me less than a rear-wheel drive vehicle, provided you don't have bald tires (but tires are an issue no matter the vehicle!). Your drive tires will be dry and out of the green slippery stuff, and all your weight will be over the drive tires. Only when you start getting into actual tongue loads (which a 12 foot setup just doesn't have!) will it start becoming a problem for front-wheel drives, as it shifts the weight OFF of your drive wheels. Pulling the boat back out will not be an issue either, as the additional weight of the boat is negligible. 

In reality, with that short of a wheelbase and tongue, you WANT steep ramps! It's the gradual/shallow ramps that I would avoid in this situation! The back half of your car would probably be underwater at LaDue! lol... But if you've got a buddy with you, you don't even have to launch using the trailer -- just hand load it, and only use the trailer to get to/from the lake! That's the beauty of having such a light boat!

Is is the "ideal" tow vehicle? No. (but you already knew that) 

Will it do what you're asking? Without a doubt.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Actually, any additional weight will affect the stopping distance of a vehicle, especially when it's being towed due to the weight offset & pivot effect of a trailer. Will a 300 or 400 lb trailer pick you up & push you or be a major issue, no but it will affect the distance it takes to stop, period. Not trying to start a pissing match here, but I was pulling wagons, trailers of all sorts, etc way before I had my licenese & 40 years later I'm an instructor for trailer towing classes for my company.
Just trying to answer the OP's question & point out a couple things he needs to be aware of.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

If I had the choice, I'd go with the trailer rather than a car topper.
Just seems more convenient.
The only thing I car top is my yaks.
Keep in mind that if you get a set of Thule or similar roof racks, they're gonna set you back @$200 also.


----------



## whjr15 (Jun 16, 2005)

T-180 said:


> Actually, any additional weight will affect the stopping distance of a vehicle, especially when it's being towed due to the weight offset & pivot effect of a trailer. Will a 300 or 400 lb trailer pick you up & push you or be a major issue, no but it will affect the distance it takes to stop, period. Not trying to start a pissing match here, but I was pulling wagons, trailers of all sorts, etc way before I had my licenese & 40 years later I'm an instructor for trailer towing classes for my company.
> Just trying to answer the OP's question & point out a couple things he needs to be aware of.


I never disputed any of the above, nor question your knowledge on the issue! 

Sure, just ONE additional pound will, theoretically, increase the distance required to stop. Everything you said holds true for ANY tow vehicle/trailer combo, not just the one in question. But, c'mon, for a 300lb trailer with a 20-30lb tongue weight, we're REALLY just splitting hairs here! 

I would also opt for the trailer rather than a car topper! This way, you can keep most (if not all) of your gear in the boat and out of your car. Saves time at the lake, and at home!


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

I'd also definitely recommend a tranny cooler if you're going to be using it to tow very much at all & take your time...... you'll be fine.
I'm with the last couple guys who also don't like car topping, but mainly becuase I'm getting to old to mess with it & like to save time at the launch ramp.
Good luck !!


----------



## jbanker (Jun 7, 2009)

taking all this into consideration I went ahead and bought a used porta bote for a hell of a deal. I talked to my mechanic on friday and he said i would be more than fine with a little aluminum boat but he did recommend cartopping it if that was an option. I think it will definitely be a fun new toy.

thanks again for all the help guys.

JB


----------



## DblDinCincy (Apr 21, 2013)

I recently boat an older Cheetah bass boat that's 14' long in Lexinton, Ky. I pulled it home with a 2012 Honda Civic 4cyl. and it pulled it just fine. I got 28 mpg also.


----------



## Boathead241 (Oct 4, 2005)

Don't do it. The Aveo is an entry level car and should be treated as such. It is NOT A TOW VEHICLE. Ita not the engine that rows but the entire vehicle. Automotive service manager for 20 years,boating for 35. You will know it's back there especially when being pulled out of the water.

Sent from my VS920 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Boathead241 (Oct 4, 2005)

Seriously dude. Do you believe everything you read on the internet? 

Sent from my VS920 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

